# Side Effects from Flea/Tick/Heartworm Medication



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I was just wondering whether anyone's 'poos have any side effects to their medications for Flea/Tick or Heartworm medication. 

Scarlett gets K9 Advantix on her skin and has a Heartworm pill on the same day. This makes it easier to remember, and the vet told us that there is no problem with administering it this way. 

I just gave Scarlett her medications yesterday, and she has been quite sleepy last night and today. She hasn't had any more activity than she usually does, so that doesn't seem to be a cause. I am not overly concerned right now, more just curious. Sleepiness seems to be the only problem that she is having - no itching or biting, no swelling or anything to suggest an allergic reaction - just sleepiness!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I guess it could make her sleepy...lady used to feel like she needed to pee constantly after her worming medication...she would keep trying to pee, even if it was just a drop...the vet had never heard of that side effect before lady...but said it was likely the medication.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> I guess it could make her sleepy...lady used to feel like she needed to pee constantly after her worming medication...she would keep trying to pee, even if it was just a drop...the vet had never heard of that side effect before lady...but said it was likely the medication.


I know that some medications make me very drowsy, so I thought maybe that this could happen to dogs too. Poor Lady though, that sounds like an awful side effect for her.


----------



## KateC (Jun 24, 2012)

Krysten,

Thatcher also receives K9 Advantix once a month & 
he also becomes pronouncedly lethargic afterward. 
I find it rather unnerving to observe this alteration in him.

Thank you for your post; 
it is good to know that I am not the only one concerned by this reaction. 

Kate


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

KateC said:


> Krysten,
> 
> Thatcher also receives K9 Advantix once a month &
> he also becomes pronouncedly lethargic afterward.
> ...


Hi Kate! Thanks for coming by and posting this. I was hoping that someone would have a similar experience to ease my mind. She seems to be better after about the second day, but it is strange to see her so sleepy since she usually has so much energy.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Scarlett said:


> I know that some medications make me very drowsy, so I thought maybe that this could happen to dogs too. Poor Lady though, that sounds like an awful side effect for her.


thankfully this has stopped for her...yes it propbably was horrible for her.
is she less drowsy now??


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> thankfully this has stopped for her...yes it propbably was horrible for her.
> is she less drowsy now??


She is definitely better now. She seemed to be really bad the day we gave it to her and the following day. After that she was back to her normal self, thankfully!


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Has anyone used Revolution. It is a flea, tick, and heartworm combined...we started using it this past fall (he was about 4 months old)...we have just started it again...I too am anxious about these meds as they are used over a long period of time.We did not see any adverse reactions...but just remain somewhat worried


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly got her first Revolution today at the vets. We have to do it once a month til October. In the past with my other dogs it was pills but this is really easy. I don't really like that she has to take chemicals like that but at least she is protected. She didn't have any reaction to it so that is good!


----------



## Newfoundland Cockapoo (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi this is my first post. Great information from all. We have placed a deposit on a cockapoo puppy and will collect him the later part of May. What is the best flea/tick medication and when should it be administered? 
My daughter will be 4 years the end of this month and I have been searching for the right puppy for what seems like forever (6 months). There are so many puppy mills around and breeders who do not care for their dogs. We want to ensure a healthy, happy puppy.
Have a great day.


----------

